# Drywall sander



## jenpal (Jan 2, 2014)

I've noticed that a lot of you experienced guys/gals are using power sanders. (Festool etc.) My understanding is when you tape and after feathering your edges a light pole sanding is all you need. Me being a junior taper, I would think I need a machine over you veterans. but It seems a lot of you guys and gals are using them. Why?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

A light pole sanding IS all we need.
But try lightly pole sanding a whole house, then see how your body feels.

That's why.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

That's a fair question. I never thought I would want one but am glad I bought one. They don't take off as much as you think it might as long as you keep it moving. I like the fact that my body feels great after sanding a lot of ceilings. It is so much easier on you overall.


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

There is a bit of a misconception that a power sander is for hacks who need to sand to much. Really a power sander works best when the joints are coated really evenly, then you can really move not having to concentrate on areas and know it's doing it's job. They really love running behind boxes.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

jenpal said:


> I've noticed that a lot of you experienced guys/gals are using power sanders. (Festool etc.) My understanding is when you tape and after feathering your edges a light pole sanding is all you need. Me being a junior taper, I would think I need a machine over you veterans. but It seems a lot of you guys and gals are using them. Why?


Hit the job before the sun comes up...and throw a 500 watt halogen across the walls and ceilings .. Then tell me a light pole sanding is all ya need!


----------



## drywallninja (Apr 28, 2013)

Jenpal, a pole sander is still a tool you will always need on a jobsite. But if you're staring at a big old behemoth of a house or commercial building, a power sander can be your best friend. People who say power sanders are for hacks, probably are either inexperienced with using one or.....maybe they're the hack. Truth is, they save the body a whole lot of grief, and at the same time produce very even results.


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

I use the power sander on all the flats and butts. But I like to use a pole sander on inside corners. cause the power sander dosent reach all the way into the corner.


----------



## Gary (Feb 5, 2014)

No one mentioned the other good reason to use a power sander. You can hook it up to a vac, and almost completely eliminate dust. This is especially useful when doing remodels, when the house is occupied. Customers love it.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Not to mention speed. I can normally zip through a avg home say 10k worth of rock in a few hours. Its really all about the pad, paper and grit. Get the right combo for the mudd you use and it saves countless amounts of hours.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

less dust and when your in a house someone lives in they love you
its just a light sanding ...just because we have a power vac sander dose not mean you can do a sloppy job! I feel my job is to make my finish as smooth as you can. One sheet will sand a hole house. yep I still use the pole in the corner as well.


----------



## DiasDePlaya (Aug 1, 2013)

Speed and no dust are the two reasons to use power sander. Here in Chile nobody sells power sanders, then I'm using orbital car polishers, with very good success.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

DiasDePlaya said:


> Speed and no dust are the two reasons to use power sander. Here in Chile nobody sells power sanders, then I'm using orbital car polishers, with very good success.


maybe tie a pole on it


----------



## R.E. Plaster (Jun 27, 2009)

the speed of getting sanding done is a huge reason, unless you just like sanding and not eating dust you know unless you just like to


----------



## Masterpiece (Mar 29, 2010)

I snagged a used porter cable sanding setup from an acquaintance and just got to use it on a non profit project and I'll never go back, even though I typically don't take large finishing jobs. 

It's much lighter than I anticipated and except for inside corners, it can easily knock out pretty much everything else.

I work with pretty much all volunteers that have little experience and use only USG Easy Sand 45 (supplied and mandatory), so you can imagine how handy the sander is in my case lol!

I might even buy one of those look alike models from ebay just to compare this summer.


----------



## Tracfast (Mar 13, 2014)

Ive been using a porter cable disk sander since the 80's, although heavy it's been doing a great job on all types of applications for dust extraction not only the for the work place but for my lungs. A colleage of mine developed nasal cancer from sanding dust and that makes using a mechanical sander all the more nessecary.I've been spackling and still am since 1966 done alot of hand sanding, i'll take the machine.


----------



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

best damn investment we ever made..No idea why I was against it ..My lungs & body thank me dearly..


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Final touch drywall said:


> best damn investment we ever made..No idea why I was against it ..My lungs & body thank me dearly..


No way you cant be serious:blink:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Why use a power sander?

This is why! SPEED!

Drywall Power Sander: http://youtu.be/OZL809ZompQ


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

fr8train said:


> Why use a power sander?
> 
> This is why! SPEED!
> 
> Drywall Power Sander: http://youtu.be/OZL809ZompQ


........and less dust when you use vacuum cleaner


----------



## forestbhoy (Jun 16, 2013)

fr8train said:


> Why use a power sander?
> 
> This is why! SPEED!
> 
> Drywall Power Sander: http://youtu.be/OZL809ZompQ


The sanders really made things easier,but going at that lick, i bet there is an edge or two on that work.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

That would be a negative, we keep our flat boxes adjusted properly. Besides, that is just the rough sand, we follow up with lights and sponges. Usually, not much to sponge out.


----------



## RenoRob (Nov 6, 2012)

Anyone notice how terrible the taping is on Festools planex page? I don't think a power sander is gonna help that, yikes.

http://www.sanderfordrywall.com/


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

RenoRob said:


> Anyone notice how terrible the taping is on Festools planex page? I don't think a power sander is gonna help that, yikes.
> 
> http://www.sanderfordrywall.com/


At least not that sander, the way they're working it. Making passes that don't look like anything happened when they're done it. Even when they sat on one spot for a bit.

If I was looking to buy a power sander, that video would turn me off from buying a Festool. Festool should think about pulling it. It's doing their product a dis-service.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Looking at that Festool front page again, they should pull the whole thing as well as the video. Showing sanding stuff that hasn't even begun to be coated out well enough. Plus what a coating mess, what was coated.


----------



## RenoRob (Nov 6, 2012)

Didn't see the video, but that page looks like they're sanding home owners work. Needs to be changed pronto.


----------



## BNW TAPING (Apr 8, 2014)

if power sanding makes it faster, less dusty and leaves the same finish as when i sand by hand plus its easier on the body 

I'm no rocket surgeon but this tool is the way of the future.

plus its like comparing machine taping to hand taping,,, come on


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

Here's a question....does the porter cable sander need the portercable shop vac or can any shop vac be used.? I guess what I want to know us if it is any different than a regular one .


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

No it'll work with any vac with a standard inlet connection.
The PC and Festool vacs have a plug in on them that turn on the vac when you turn on the sander and they are designed for drywall dust where a cheaper vac probably won't last as long.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

jcampbell said:


> Here's a question....does the porter cable sander need the portercable shop vac or can any shop vac be used.? I guess what I want to know us if it is any different than a regular one .


I use a small (cheap) Ridgid shop vac with my PC, when I use a vac. Put the filter in that works for drywall dust and it's good to go.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

JustMe said:


> I use a small (cheap) Ridgid shop vac with my PC, when I use a vac. Put the filter in that works for drywall dust and it's good to go.


One thing I should mention is that I duct taped the vac's hose to the hose that fits the PC. And in between those 2, I added an extra length to the PC hose, with duct tape. Gives me more distance before having to move the vac. Works fine.


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

What size hose is on the pc? I'm guessing the smaller size. Both my vacs are the larger size .


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

PC has the smaller size. You can get reducers to downsize from the vac to the PC one from vac shops, HD, ....... 

To join an extra hose to the PC hose - a hose I'd already had, from ........? - they were both the same size, so I sleeved them on the inside using a piece of copper tubing, then taped them together.

You can pick up extra hose from vac shops, HD, ......


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

So I just found a portercable sander at my local rental place. Brought it home and it was set up like this. I have a tonne of 360 disks that I want to use . Is this right or has someone messed with it?


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

jcampbell said:


> So I just found a portercable sander at my local rental place. Brought it home and it was set up like this. I have a tonne of 360 disks that I want to use . Is this right or has someone messed with it?


Lol ya thats right that little foam peice though you dont need if the pads your using is velcro your going to need to buy a pad for it but thats the right way for the pc brand disks


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

I have the thick interface pad from the 360 that I Don't use. I wonder if I could mod that to make it work.......hmmmm.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Not sure what brand pads (Norton?) that came with the unit but they do work very well. I was using the 360 velcro and 360 pads but switched to the ones in pics. One of my guys gave me a box of 150 pads and they work very nice.


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

So I tried the pc today.....all I have to say is ......why the hell did I not pick up one sooner !!!!!!. I did make my own Velcro pad from the thick 360 one. Just cut the center out the size if the washer and left the foam. However I think it is just a touch shallow as I had to push a fair amount to get it to remove material at a good rate. To feather an edge without pushing would take about 6 or more swipes . If I pushed a fair amount the suction would kick in, motor would turn down and remove a lot of material really fast. I would like it set up that I don't have to push so. Tried to shim it out a bit with an old sanding disk but had most of what I had to sand I had already done except for a quick buff with 180 on a gator pole sander . The paper I used at first was 180gr joest paper but I had to push alot . Then I tried the 150 360 paper. Sanded a bit quicker but more swirly. Also it seemed to vibrate a lot. I don't know if maybe my setup was a bit out of balance or if it was the sander. Seems like the abrasive disk inside the head was a bit warped as well. I have one coming
that I got off eBay and the vac for 416$. Only used on 3 bedrooms and has been in a lady's garage for a couple years.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

jcampbell said:


> So I tried the pc today.....all I have to say is ......why the hell did I not pick up one sooner !!!!!!. I did make my own Velcro pad from the thick 360 one. Just cut the center out the size if the washer and left the foam. However I think it is just a touch shallow as I had to push a fair amount to get it to remove material at a good rate. To feather an edge without pushing would take about 6 or more swipes . If I pushed a fair amount the suction would kick in, motor would turn down and remove a lot of material really fast. I would like it set up that I don't have to push so. Tried to shim it out a bit with an old sanding disk but had most of what I had to sand I had already done except for a quick buff with 180 on a gator pole sander . The paper I used at first was 180gr joest paper but I had to push alot . Then I tried the 150 360 paper. Sanded a bit quicker but more swirly. Also it seemed to vibrate a lot. I don't know if maybe my setup was a bit out of balance or if it was the sander. Seems like the abrasive disk inside the head was a bit warped as well. I have one coming
> that I got off eBay and the vac for 416$. Only used on 3 bedrooms and has been in a lady's garage for a couple years.


For faster, more aggressive sanding without pushing harder, I believe it was Capt Sheetrock who recommended trimming back a touch the brushes around the edge of the sanding disc. I'd maybe want to try the right pads, fresh ones, before doing that, though. Once you do trim them back a bit, the dust suctioning ability might also go down a touch, if you trim them back a little much.


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

What pads are preferred? The real pc pads (ring type)? They r expensive. I am cheap haha . I have a mud box full of 360 pads . What grit is the best? The highest I have is 180


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

I usually just cut a cardboard box the same size as a pad and put it underneath make sure both holes are cut neat


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

And ive only used pc brand pads they go for 5 for 50 here


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

I tried the cardboard box trick but it was from a mud box and was too thick . I'm thinking try a couple old 360 disks should be just about right


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Corey The Taper said:


> And ive only used pc brand pads they go for 5 for 50 here


Ouch. The paper must be like gold. t I will check out the pad and paper and get brand and price tommorow. Hopefully i get a chance to fix my PC tommorow too. Got a ton of work lined up and all my equipment is either broke or rusted up from a long cold winter.


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

I read something from a post way back that you should cut an x in the middle of the solid round disks to eliminate any suction that the disk could make while sanding. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I have been using the joest pads with the Norton backer for many years. Very highly recommended:thumbsup:

http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Drywall-Abrasives-Sanding-Discs/


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

gazman said:


> I have been using the joest pads with the Norton backer for many years. Very highly recommended:thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Drywall-Abrasives-Sanding-Discs/


How long do the pads last


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Unless you hit a Window or an outlet you should get a whole house.


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

gazman said:


> Unless you hit a Window or an outlet you should get a whole house.


So its better to buy a couple at a time


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

jcampbell said:


> What pads are preferred? The real pc pads (ring type)? *They r expensive*. I am cheap haha . I have a mud box full of 360 pads . What grit is the best? The highest I have is 180


'Expensive' to me is such things as when for a $ or 2 more, I could've saved myself an hour or more of work, if I'd bought something that worked better, gave me a better finished product.

The others who are more used to running their PCs should be able to answer your question better. But the best combo I've run across so far, of the ones I've tried, is as gaz said - Norton backer and Joest pads. HD sells Norton backer pads, if you have one in your area. At least they did around here, when they were renting out PCs.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Corey The Taper said:


> So its better to buy a couple at a time


5 packs are the smallest I've seen them come in, so far: http://www.walltools.com/products/power-tools/drywall-power-sanders.html


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Joest makes pads to go with their paper as well. I had some before I switched to Festool and liked them, forget how much they were though.


----------



## robert seke (Feb 5, 2010)

We sell them for about 10-12, depending on our distributor...


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

So wall tools had both the joest and 360 interface pads. I'm ordering the joest paper for sure. Anyone use the 360 pad on the pc. I have tonnes of disks. Getting the joest pad as well . For the new disks .


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

jcampbell said:


> So wall tools had both the joest and 360 interface pads. I'm ordering the joest paper for sure. Anyone use the 360 pad on the pc. I have tonnes of disks. Getting the joest pad as well . For the new disks .


I don't recall if I tried the Joest pad or not. I'd maybe think of ordering the Norton as well and try the difference. You'd then have a backup pad, as well.


----------



## Masterpiece (Mar 29, 2010)

jcampbell said:


> I read something from a post way back that you should cut an x in the middle of the solid round disks to eliminate any suction that the disk could make while sanding. Any thoughts on that?


I've read that some do that but I had to use the 360 discs on a non profit project and never bothered to cut the middle and it worked fine.
Just my experience...


----------



## robert seke (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I see a lot of posts regarding the Joest and Norton backer. You can absolutely use this combination, however Joest also makes a backer that actually allows better air flow as the velcro is a bit higher in length. This will allow more dust to flow on the backside. It will also last longer as the velcro is better quality. It is a tad more expensive, but you certainly will get value and durability... Most of our dealers and distributors across the country carry the interface. Simply ask for part number 05-55.. Happy Sanding!


----------

